# Goose Scoots



## deviusgroove (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys. Recently finished these 2 Mongoose scooters. Let me know what you guys think. Cheers!


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 24, 2013)

Terrific job on them! I believe that's the first scooter I've ever seen with a headlight...nice touch. I think the "Goose Scoot" name you gave them fits them well.

Dave


----------



## deviusgroove (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for your comment Dave! The white one with the ape hangers is used as a daily commuter. These are Mongoose scooter frames so I came up with Goose Scoots! 

Cheers!
DG


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 21, 2013)

So cool!  Unique and creative! What is the white ones deck covered in? Are the apes difficult to maneuver? Love the light too!  Like the deck on the other... was it difficult to make?

My poor "goose"...Picked it up last summer with the best of intentions. I wanted my kids to ride a real scooter (I'm a product of the 80s).  They wont have anything to do with it. To top it off I had to rescue it from my husbands trash trip to the dump. I thought it was cool stock, u opened my mind to a ton of potential. Amazing. Really good job. 

Monica

(Btw my nickname was Scooter from age 3 until high school where it transitioned to Scooty and still sticks today)


----------

